# Fujifilm Announces XF 100-400mm F4.5-5.6 OIS WR Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 15, 2016)

```
<em>X-Pro2, X-E2S, X70 and XF100-400mmF4.5-5.6 R LM OIS WR join the X-Series; all-weather FinePix XP90 gets the shot from sand to slopes</em></p>
<p><strong>Valhalla, N.Y., January 14, 2016 </strong>– <strong>FUJIFILM North America Corporation</strong>, a leader in digital imaging, today announced new additions to the award-winning X-Series line of premium fixed and mirrorless cameras, and ultra-high quality lenses, including: the <strong>FUJIFILM X-Pro2, FUJIFILM X-E2S, FUJIFILM X70 and FUJINON XF100-400mmF4.5-5.6 R LM OIS WR. </strong> Fujifilm also introduced the new rugged and waterproof <strong>FinePix XP90</strong>, perfect for capturing amazing images everywhere, from underwater to mountain tops.</p>
<p>The new <strong>FUJINON XF100-400mmF4.5-5.6 R LM OIS WR</strong> is a weather-sealed, superior telephoto lens that gives photographers exceptionally sharp images with a 152mm-609mm equivalent in 35mm format. The high-performance XF100-400mmF4.5-5.6 R LM OIS WR has an optical construction of 21 elements in 14 groups, and includes five ED lenses and one Super ED lens to help reduce chromatic aberration that often occurs in telephoto lenses. As a result, it delivers the highest image quality in its class.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The XF100-400mmF4.5-5.6 R LM OIS WR has been designed for handheld shooting with a 5.0-stop image stabilization system and twin linear motors for speedy autofocus that makes it perfect for shooting fast-moving subjects. The lens is also water and dust resistant and can operate in temperatures as low as 14°F, making it suitable for use in a wide range of outdoor shooting conditions. A fluorine coating has also been applied to the front lens element to repel water and dirt, further improving the toughness and functionality of the lens.</p>
<p><strong>FUJINON XF100-400mmF4.5-5.6 R LM OIS WR key features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Uses  21 elements in 14 groups, and 5 extra-low dispersion elements and 1 super extra low dispersion elements
<ul>
<li>Rounded 9 blade aperture</li>
<li>1/3 EV (15 steps)</li>
<li>Water-repellent fluorine coating</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li>Weather-sealed with 13 water and dust resistant seals at 12 points</li>
<li>Included lens hoods features a sliding window for accessing a polarizing filter and locking mechanism</li>
<li>Compatible the XF1.4X TC WR teleconverter (140-560mm F6.3-8 or 213-853mm in 35mm equivalent)</li>
<li> Compatible with optional lens plate (MLP-75XF) and optional ARCA SWISS tripods</li>
</ul>
<p>The FUJINON XF100-400mmF4.5-5.6 R LM OIS WR will be available in February 2016 for <strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1210897-REG/fujifilm_16501109_xf_100_400mm_f_4_5_5_6_r.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">USD $1,899.95</a></strong> and <strong>CAD $2,149.99.</strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

